# which caliber



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

can someone tell me what the recoil is like in a 40 cal 229 .im thinking of getting the equinox maybe. also can the barrel be changed to a 9mm later? i think bar sto makes 9mm sig barrels


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

If you buy a P229 in .40, you can get Drop in barrels for 9mm and .357sig I believe. Never done it myself.

Recoil in the P229 in .40 is manageable. It's more than 9mm, but as with anything, after time you adapt.

I shot an IPSC match with my P239 in .40 S&W. I did fairly well. Don't fear shooting .40.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

actually you can swap the 40cal and 357sig barrels but the 9mm requires a different frame component. the 40cal is slightly cheaper to shoot and has more ammo options, while i prefer to carry the sigs with the 357sig barrel due to it's awesome power, long range, and accuracy. the 40 cal in the 229 had a little snap to it, but very managable. not at all uncomfortable. i have not problem burning through 500 rounds in a morning. i like the 9mm round, but prefer the 40 or 357. if you are doing mostly target shooting, you may want to stick with a 9mm right from the start. you get a little higher mag capacity, much cheaper to shoot, and the right rounds will provide more that enough takedown power.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*recoil .40*

*I have the 229 in .40 and it is quite managable , not a lot different from mt Beretta 9mm which has a 5'bbl.*


----------

